# Valencia guarantees healthcare to British residents despite Brexit



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Puig garantiza a los británicos el acceso a la sanidad pública valenciana pese al Brexit




> El presidente del Consell, Ximo Puig, ha anunciado que la Generalitat Valenciana no ejecutará "la interrupción de ningún servicio público fundamental", por lo que ha garantizado a los casi 100.000 británicos residentes en la autonomía el acceso a la sanidad pública valenciana.


translation 



> The president of the Council, Ximo Puig, announced that Valencia will not execute "any fundamental disruption of public service", which guarantees the nearly 100,000 British residents in the Valencian region access to public health.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> Puig garantiza a los británicos el acceso a la sanidad pública valenciana pese al Brexit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that really is good news. Well done them for acting quickly to put people's minds at rest.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

But, am I right in thinking that healthcare was promised in the past, taken away and then reinstated in a different form?
What I mean is that anything like this can't really be depended on.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

The new SIP cards are arriving in the Valencia region at the moment too.


----------



## yllig (Jul 4, 2016)

*Healthcare*

Is this just for the two years it will take to come out of the EU as we are atill entitled after that anyway or is it for when we leave the EU? We don't even know if we can stay here or not yet. Where did this information come from?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

yllig said:


> Is this just for the two years it will take to come out of the EU as we are atill entitled after that anyway or is it for when we leave the EU? We don't even know if we can stay here or not yet. Where did this information come from?


:welcome:

Ximo Puig who made the statement is the President of the Valencian govt

The statement is intended to put minds at rest as to the current situation, in that Valencia hasn't suddenly stopped nor changed healthcare for British residents in the Valencian community

There has been a lot of speculation & panic - people are worried that planned operations will be cancelled or that they'll be put to the back of the waiting list, simply because they are British.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

A politician made the statement, but given that Spain hasn't yet formed a government (since December 2015!) I'm not sure how reliable this statement. At the same time, xabiachica knows her stuff, so I'm sure she wouldn't post it unless there was something of substance there.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> A politician made the statement, but given that Spain hasn't yet formed a government (since December 2015!) I'm not sure how reliable this statement. At the same time, xabiachica knows her stuff, so I'm sure she wouldn't post it unless there was something of substance there.


Each individual community control its own healthcare budget, regardless of the general elections

So it's safe to say that there have been no changes in Valencia


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> Each individual community control its own healthcare budget, regardless of the general elections
> 
> So it's safe to say that there have been no changes in Valencia


True, but is the regional government in Valencia stable?
Isn't that Rita Barberá etc?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> True, but is the regional government in Valencia stable?
> Isn't that Rita Barberá etc?


As stable as it can be I guess

Rita Barberá is history - & she was only mayor of the city anyway 


This is a community wide thing


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Does this mean any British going to live in Valencia would be entitled to healthcare?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Roy C said:


> Does this mean any British going to live in Valencia would be entitled to healthcare?


Yes. If they meet the necessary criteria (working, state pensioner, sin recurso etc.).


What they're saying is that NOTHING has changed!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Yes. If they meet the necessary criteria (working, state pensioner, sin recurso etc.).
> 
> 
> What they're saying is that NOTHING has changed!


Exactly!

There has been a lot of panic & speculation, especially among pensioners whose healthcare is funded by the UK, that due to the uncertainty following the Brexit referendum, they will suddenly be refused healthcare, or go to the back of the queue for hospital appointments & operations.

Ximo Puig's statement is to put their minds at rest that this isn't happening.


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

We are waiting to hear what will happen to pensions when all the details have been negotiated regarding Britain leaving the EU. Do we sell up & move before Britain finally leaves and take a chance or do we take a chance & wait until everything has been finalised? If we will still get our pension we will be able to pay for private healthcare, it is just a waiting game. Mind you, if we come across a fantastic property that is too good to walk away from when we come over in September, you never know we could bring plans forward


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

I guess from my work experience it will be a long time , I would get on with your plans, you could wait and then it may be too late but thats only my opinion , this is an example of long things take..

In July 2010 the government published a white paper proposing a radical overhaul of the NHS.
In May 2012, the Health and Social Care Act was published, enabling the implementation of most of the White paper proposals, adapted slightly after feedback on the paper. 
The implementation took another 2 years, and parts of it are still being worked out. 
The costs of the reorganisation are in excess of £2 billion.

4 years and still ongoing and although a large national overhaul nothing like the size of the current issue.

Following the 2016 referendum we have a larger overhaul planned of national governance.

And some questions .....

When will the white paper advising on how we will exit the EU be published?
How long will it take to produce the legislation to implement it?
How long will it take to get it through parliament?
How long will it take to implement it?
What will be the direct costs to the exchequer?


----------



## rspltd (Jul 5, 2016)

It's nice of Senor Puig to make this statement but has he really thought this through? He is proposing positively discrimination for non EU citizens as against negative discrimination for EU citizens ( I am assuming that Germany and Norway for example will still be required to pay for the health care of their senior citizens as the UK currently does for theirs). I suspect this will be an opportunity for the EU Court of Justice to poke it's nose in and put a stop to it straightaway.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

rspltd said:


> It's nice of Senor Puig to make this statement but has he really thought this through? He is proposing positively discrimination for non EU citizens as against negative discrimination for EU citizens ( I am assuming that Germany and Norway for example will still be required to pay for the health care of their senior citizens as the UK currently does for theirs). I suspect this will be an opportunity for the EU Court of Justice to poke it's nose in and put a stop to it straightaway.


What discrimination?

NOTHING HAS CHANGED!

UK immigrants will be treated like all other EU immigrants! and non-EU immigrants will continue to be treated as they are now - nothing will change (straight away) as a result of the vote.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> What discrimination?
> 
> NOTHING HAS CHANGED!
> 
> UK immigrants will be treated like all other EU immigrants! and non-EU immigrants will continue to be treated as they are now - nothing will change (straight away) as a result of the vote.


The change would be* if *the UK leaves the EU. Then they wouldn't be EU immigrants, would they?

I wonder if anybody could answer my previous post


> But, am I right in thinking that healthcare was promised in the past, taken away and then reinstated in a different form?


was promised in the past, _*given*_, taken away and reinstated...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rspltd said:


> It's nice of Senor Puig to make this statement but has he really thought this through? He is proposing positively discrimination for non EU citizens as against negative discrimination for EU citizens ( I am assuming that Germany and Norway for example will still be required to pay for the health care of their senior citizens as the UK currently does for theirs). I suspect this will be an opportunity for the EU Court of Justice to poke it's nose in and put a stop to it straightaway.


The statement doesn't say that British citizens are, or will be, getting any special treatment. 

I simply says that nothing has changed. Britain hasn't left the EU. Pensioners still have active S1s & have a right to healthcare, those of us who work still have our right to healthcare.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Nothing has changed. .......yet, Nothing will change. .........yet. 

Who knows what will happen when the actual Brexit takes place especially when the rest of the EU tell Spain how they are to treat British pensioners?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tebo53 said:


> Nothing has changed. .......yet, Nothing will change. .........yet.
> 
> Who knows what will happen when the actual Brexit takes place especially when the rest of the EU tell Spain how they are to treat British pensioners?


Actually, the EU has no control over how each country deals with non-EU citizens....


----------



## rspltd (Jul 5, 2016)

But the Court of European Justice does!!!


----------

